# Real estate Dubai 50% commission only job offer



## Kas

Hi.

I have been offered a job in Dubai as a real estate property consultant. The offer is 50% commission only. The potential earnings are £50,000 - £100,000 per annum.

I just wanted to know what the property market is like in Dubai at the moment and how realistic is the potential earnings.

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks

regards
Kas


----------



## wandabug

These jobs are 2 a penny. Before the crash it was very easy to earn that sort of money. Now it is still possible if you are very good and prepared to put in the hours. The market here is very different to the UK, it is frustrating and stressful. Make sure you have enough money to cover your living expenses for the first few months. Dubai is an expensive place!


----------



## Kas

how much would you suggest to be an adequate amount to survive on for accommodation, car hire, food, etc. per month.

Ill be dealing with leasing and sales. What would your rough guess be before I start earning my own money.

Thanks


----------



## wandabug

dhs.10k a month to cover basics and car.
Leasing you can earn money within the first couple of months but the returns are much less than sales. Landlord's can register their properties with all RE companies for free so for every property you have on your books so do 100's of other agents!! Many of your deals will be split deals with other agents so your 50% commission becomes 25% commission.
Sale will earn you more per deal but it can take months before start to get any returns. You are competing with agents who have been here years and built up a good data base of owners/buyers. With sales it is all about building up good relationships.
If you have the money to support yourself for a few months and are confident then go for it but if it is going to put you in debt then think again!


----------



## Kas

Thanks for the advice. 
I have a good amount of successful experience I have built up here in London and have the confidence to come and use my experience in Dubai. I am financially comfortable and will be able to cover my costs for a few months. 
Do you think I should go for it? 
Is there money to be made out there?
Thanks.


----------



## Guest

If you do have a successful career in the UK, why would you wanna take this risk?


----------



## vantage

read what people think about agents here.
Plenty of posts in these forums...

Everyone loves to hate an Estate Agent in the UK, but you guys are roylaty compared to what goe son here!

If you have the ability to answer every phone call and email and eal with every query, however daft, and then assist with the entire process without losing all interest after you've 'sealed the deal', then word might go round that you are worth talking to.

You'll see threads were people accept huge rental increases just to avoid going fishing for a new place because the process is so painful.

Can you rise to the top? and more importantly, can you stay there?

you've been told 50-100K sterling. How does 50K sterling compare to what you are on now?
I'd imagine you ae on more if you are as successful as you say.
If anyone gives you a low-high figure on what is achievable, work with the LOW figure, and even then - question it.

to earn 50,000 UK, you need to rent approximately 100 villas/apartments a year at an average rental price of 120,000aed/annum.
Sales will change this, considerably.
Confident you can shift 2-4 places a week, week in week out? 
I've no idea what an average agent achieve here.

This place compares in cost of living to London more than anywhere else in the UK, i'd say, but you need to earn more to make it worth the relocation, cover flights home, medical cover etc, and save some cash. THere's no state assistance here - no NHS, no state pension, no safety net. You need to be suitably compensated to cover this risk.


i came here in June, and rented a property after one month.
I met 4 or 5 agents. 
I was shown around several properties (some twice by different agents)
all but one were hopeless, couldn't give a t*ss about my requirements etc, and were interested in the commission, and commission alone, and it showed. The Geordie Columbian was, perhaps, the biggest joke of the lot!
The one i rented off, and therefore got the commission, showed the property well, but also showed the area to get a good feel for the surrounding. She sorted out my DEWA (water and electric) connection for me, sorted out my EJARI (officially recognised tenancy contract, required over and above landlord contract) sorted extra keys, additional maintenance i'd requested etc.
I'd go back there like a shot.
A lot of 'extra' work, but then that has resulted in referrals from me.


----------



## Mr Rossi

nathanalgren said:


> If you do have a successful career in the UK, why would you wanna take this risk?


^^^^ This. The days of an unqualified person coming to Dubai and making a years salary in a few months in property are long, long gone. Let a alone a qualified person coming in and cleaning up.

You'll graft and slog and you'll go up the wall while enduring Dubai's learning curve which can take anything from 6 months to a year. At the end of it all, will you be any better off? I can't predict that but given the choice whether to live in London or Dubai, London wins hands down. Weather isn't everything.


----------



## wandabug

The market here is very very different to the UK. Your properties are not exclusive. You will lose many deals at the last minute because the landlord/owner has changed his mind but rather than let you know he will just ignore your calls. In the meantime your client will call you all the names under the sun for losing him his dream apartment, forgetting that you just spent 2 weeks being a Dubai tour guide. When a landlord/ client / other agent agrees to meet you at 10am tomorrow what he really means is he may come sometime during the day if he feels like it. But if you have plenty of cash and you want an adventure then go for it (nothing ventured / nothing gained).. but do not think that being successful in the UK makes any difference and remember you are at a disadvantage because you do not know the market.


----------



## Kas

I appreciate all the advice from all of you.
I just want to know if I do come and work like a professional (the way I'm used to), is there any chance by the end of my first year I will make a loss financially?
As long as I'm making enough to cover my costs and a little extra for the occasional night out, I would like to give it a go as I would like a bit of a change from the UK for a couple of years.
I will always have the security to go back to the UK if I'm not enjoying it.
Thanks


----------



## Guest

That would totally depend on your performance at work, however it is a very expensive city. Rents are really high. 

So I wouldn't rule out the possibility to finish the year in red. 

I am on a search for a place to rent right now, you cant imagine how unprofessional most agents are. You cant even reach them by phone or arrange a viewing etc. So it will be a quite different environment for you. Your experience in UK might not really mean much in the end.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Kas said:


> I just want to know if I do come and work like a professional (the way I'm used to), is there any chance by the end of my first year I will make a loss financially?


I think most people that come here, see the benchmark in their respective industries and think "Woah, I'm going to make a proper killing here". Not saying it can't be done but you can't change the nature of the beast either and most people "struggle" in their first year here while trying.


----------



## Gavtek

You're also not considering that the person/company that you're working for is crooked and will do everything they can to minimise how much they have to pay you, and delay the payments as much as possible.


----------



## zed_kid

Mr Rossi said:


> I think most people that come here, see the benchmark in their respective industries and think "Woah, I'm going to make a proper killing here". Not saying it can't be done but you can't change the nature of the beast either and most people "struggle" in their first year here while trying.


^This. I came here with a promise of 25k aed pm package but had to settle for 18k, its pretty crap and I know I’m worth more but no GCC experience meant way less money for me, oh well, thems the breaks 

Your biggest expense will be rent. Depending on where you live you can be looking at something like 8-10k usd per quarter


----------



## wandabug

Kas said:


> I appreciate all the advice from all of you.
> I just want to know if I do come and work like a professional (the way I'm used to), is there any chance by the end of my first year I will make a loss financially?
> As long as I'm making enough to cover my costs and a little extra for the occasional night out, I would like to give it a go as I would like a bit of a change from the UK for a couple of years.
> I will always have the security to go back to the UK if I'm not enjoying it.
> Thanks


Yes there is a chance you will make a loss and it could be a complete disaster, there is also a chance you make a good living and have a fantastic time. My personal opinion - if you have some funds behind you and you can go home if needed then go for it! Life is for living lane:


----------



## Kas

I am considering this move to Dubai. 

If I come and it all goes horribly wrong and I want to fly back to the UK without letting my employer know, will I be stopped at the airport by immigration as I will be on a work visa. 

I've heard stories that I could potentially get stuck out there.

I don't want to take a risk like that. 

Any advice would help. Thank you.


----------



## wandabug

Why, what do you think is going to happen that you need to leave without telling your employer? Just don't run up any debts (car loan/credit cards etc) and try to leave without paying them off.
We are quite free to come and go as we please.


----------



## Kas

As I'm going to be on a commission only basis, there's no guarantee that I'm going to earn any money. If I haven't earnt anything or enough after a 2-3 months, it will be pointless to carry on as I'm going to be spending my own money to live there. 
I have a probation period of 3 months and a notice period of 1 month so that's atleast 4 months I have to stay there. 
I just want to know if I do decide to leave without telling my employer, will the airport try to contact my employer that I'm leaving?


----------



## Guest

I would think the people who work at the airport would have better things to do than trying to catch you for your employer.


----------



## Mr Rossi

A notice period of one month on a commission only job?


----------



## Kas

Does the job sound like a scam?


----------



## Mr Rossi

Kas said:


> Does the job sound like a scam?


It wouldn't have me relocating across the world. While it possibly isn't an outright scam you run the risk of them stalling on "paying" you then you get fed up/spend too much from your savings and go home.

I can't imagine they'll be in too much of a hurry to process your visa either so if you're working on a visit visa and doing visa runs you'll have been working illegally and have zero legal recourse to any salary legitimately earned.


----------



## Chiryu

Kas said:


> I just want to know if I do decide to leave without telling my employer, will the airport try to contact my employer that I'm leaving?


Your free to go on holiday so the airport won't do a thing. 

Unless you owe to a bank or something and they register a police case, then they would stop you. 

But if you weren't telling anyone you were going, the airport would just assume, that like everyone else, your having a trip back to the UK.


----------



## BedouGirl

I think this may be the agent where the first part of the company name is the same as a bag of crisps? They seem to bring their staff over from the UK all the time. Just check you don't have to pay them anything back if you want to leave within a certain time frame. You are going to have to come over with at least enough money to cover you for living for the first three to four months. If you can afford to do that and you can leave without paying anything back and you won't have a problem finding a job paying similar money to your current package when you go back, then try it, you have nothing to lose. It's a new experience and it could work for you. If, however, you cannot answer positively to any one of those points, then give this matter very, very, very serious consideration.


----------



## wandabug

Kas - post the name of the company so we can advise you if it is a decent company or not.


----------



## Kas

Thank you all for taking the time to advise me on the matter.

The company name is Triangle-estates. It a new company. It goes live on 01/12/12. 

I've turned down the offer after much consideration. The risk level seems to high especially considering the fact that its not an established company.

Do you guys think I have made the right decision?

I'm going to come there next month for a holiday and assess the market over there and then maybe apply for more roles with more established company's if I can see myself being successful in the environment. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Totally right decision. Congrats.


----------



## wandabug

Yes right decision. Come over and apply to well established companies such as BetterHomes/ Cluttons / OceanView. They are all British managed and will give you the support you need.


----------



## ZeeKhan

Kas

What's the problem, your asking questions that really can't be answered, it's like you want someone to say, "yes everything is going to be awesome, you will earn plenty, have a great life" but it's all up to you, if you feel that you are confident and want to give this a go, come to dubai and give it 100% and if you do and it doesn't work out, don't feel depressed or feel like you failed, it's just a learning curve, Dubai is a fantastic place I also am coming out in April looking for work, the difference is I know dubai have visited over 20 times I have friends out there, and yes they say its tough but it's getting better, but you have to come out and understand how the market operates, network effectively, keep your outflows at a minimum and inflows to a maximum, I have contacted agents on many occasions asking about certain properties just to see how they would reply, mate they are very unprofessional, there only interested in the % they earn, Vantage is spot on if you spend time with a client ask them the right questions help them fulfil their needs you will get the business's it's about doing something different, than any other real estate guy/ woman out there.

Have you been offered a position or are you just going out and looking for something?

I have booked my seats and one month in a hotel in April the adventure begins, hope its a good one for you if you want to hook up when your there just inbox me pal, 

You from the UK?

Cheers speak soon

Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan

Kas just read your last post ..

Just go out and have a holiday chill out at Jumeirah Beach Hotel go see Better homes ... Smith & Ken and work your way down the list 

Dubai is good that's why this forum is busy people love Dubai and we are not the only people that have gone out and looked for work it happens every day 

Cheers

Zee


----------



## Guest

All the agents I have contacted with from Better Homes are decent, where all others are like they don't really care about anything. I ended up renting a place from Better Homes even though I paid more than I would if I rented from an other random agent.

If I were you, I would try to get a position at Better Homes.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Sorry I missed that, who would you recommend again?


----------



## Guest

Mr Rossi said:


> Sorry I missed that, who would you recommend again?


 Are you asking me? I am confused lol, my message was to Kas.


----------



## wandabug

Mr Rossi said:


> Sorry I missed that, who would you recommend again?


:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jade22

Kas said:


> Thank you all for taking the time to advise me on the matter.
> 
> The company name is Triangle-estates. It a new company. It goes live on 01/12/12.
> 
> I've turned down the offer after much consideration. The risk level seems to high especially considering the fact that its not an established company.
> 
> Do you guys think I have made the right decision?
> 
> I'm going to come there next month for a holiday and assess the market over there and then maybe apply for more roles with more established company's if I can see myself being successful in the environment.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Kas 

I have been offered the same job, to go out in January.
Did you hear anythink else since turning it down?
Do you think you made the right chocie turning it down?
Like you, I am very nervous about it.
I believe 12 people are starting over the next few months.

Jade


----------



## readmetwice

Well here is an alternative for sales people looking to into the still flourishing hospitality market in Dubai:


----------



## Kas

Jade22 said:


> Hey Kas
> 
> I have been offered the same job, to go out in January.
> Did you hear anythink else since turning it down?
> Do you think you made the right chocie turning it down?
> Like you, I am very nervous about it.
> I believe 12 people are starting over the next few months.
> 
> Jade


Hi Jade

Sorry for the late reply. I have been abroad with no access to the Internet. I have not completely turned down the offer as of yet. I'm here in the UAE at the moment. I'm going to have a meeting with the guy that's offered me this role on Friday 21/12/12. I will make my decision after the meeting and try to negotiate a better package. 

Have you been offered a job with the same company (Triangle Estates)?

Regards
Kas


----------



## wandabug

Give Betterhomes a call while you are here - they are taking on at the moment. You will get much more start up support from them and they have a huge date base of clients and properties. With this new company you are going to be scrapping the bottom of a very big barrell.


----------



## wandabug

Plus - really stupid name for a real estate company.


----------



## thinklink

Kas said:


> Hi Jade
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I have been abroad with no access to the Internet. I have not completely turned down the offer as of yet. I'm here in the UAE at the moment. I'm going to have a meeting with the guy that's offered me this role on Friday 21/12/12. I will make my decision after the meeting and try to negotiate a better package.
> 
> Have you been offered a job with the same company (Triangle Estates)?
> 
> Regards
> Kas


Hi Kas,

Happy New Year to you!

How did the meeting go? Did you accept the offer or refuse it at last? Please share your experience.
Many thanks!
J.


----------



## MAW0504

Hi Guys

I am Sales & Leasing Director for a UK owned and managed agency established here for 6 years. Would not recommend joining a "new start". Some of the advice on here has been very good - you need to look for a reputable firm.

If anyone wants to PM me I'll give you a very honest view of life here and what our brokers generally earn. Very happy to help you as I know it's a huge decision. I would never recruit anyone into our firm without them coming with eyes wide open. It doesn't do us any good to have brokers coming and going all the time. We've still got a guy here who was with us the day we opened.

Matt


----------



## Ronan_a

MAW0504 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am Sales & Leasing Director for a UK owned and managed agency established here for 6 years. Would not recommend joining a "new start". Some of the advice on here has been very good - you need to look for a reputable firm.
> 
> If anyone wants to PM me I'll give you a very honest view of life here and what our brokers generally earn. Very happy to help you as I know it's a huge decision. I would never recruit anyone into our firm without them coming with eyes wide open. It doesn't do us any good to have brokers coming and going all the time. We've still got a guy here who was with us the day we opened.
> 
> Matt


I'd really like to ask you a few questions and get some info on industry out there.
But can't figure out how to pm!
Do I need a certain amount of posts or something?


----------



## vantage

ZeeKhan said:


> go see Better homes ... Smith & Ken and work your way down the list


down the list?
With Smith & Ken near the top?

good grief! Total asshats!

Smith & Ken are best described by the Shakespearean Insult Calculator - and that is being kind.

Shakespeare Insult Kit

To create a Shakespearean insult...
Combine one word from each of the three columns below, 
prefaced with "Thou":

Column 1 Column 2 Column 3

artless base-court apple-john
bawdy bat-fowling baggage
beslubbering beef-witted barnacle
bootless beetle-headed bladder
churlish boil-brained boar-pig
cockered clapper-clawed bugbear
clouted clay-brained bum-bailey
craven common-kissing canker-blossom
currish crook-pated clack-dish
dankish dismal-dreaming clotpole
dissembling dizzy-eyed coxcomb
droning doghearted codpiece
errant dread-bolted death-token
fawning earth-vexing dewberry
fobbing elf-skinned flap-dragon
froward fat-kidneyed flax-wench
frothy fen-sucked flirt-gill
gleeking flap-mouthed foot-licker
goatish fly-bitten fustilarian
gorbellied folly-fallen giglet
impertinent fool-born gudgeon
infectious full-gorged haggard
jarring guts-griping harpy
loggerheaded half-faced hedge-pig
lumpish hasty-witted horn-beast
mammering hedge-born hugger-mugger
mangled hell-hated joithead
mewling idle-headed lewdster
paunchy ill-breeding lout
pribbling ill-nurtured maggot-pie
puking knotty-pated malt-worm
puny milk-livered mammet
qualling motley-minded measle
rank onion-eyed minnow
reeky plume-plucked miscreant
roguish  pottle-deep moldwarp
ruttish pox-marked mumble-news
saucy reeling-ripe nut-hook
spleeny rough-hewn pigeon-egg
spongy rude-growing pignut
surly rump-fed puttock
tottering shard-borne pumpion
unmuzzled sheep-biting ratsbane
vain spur-galled scut
venomed swag-bellied skainsmate
villainous tardy-gaited strumpet
warped tickle-brained varlot
wayward toad-spotted vassal
weedy unchin-snouted whey-face
yeasty weather-bitten wagtail


----------



## Bigjimbo

I love how much effort has gone into insult the aforementioned firm. I worked for them for 2 years and everyday since has been a joy!


----------



## m1key

Bigjimbo said:


> I love how much effort has gone into insult the aforementioned firm. I worked for them for 2 years and everyday since has been a joy!


Thou were a villainous onion-eyed miscreant?


----------



## MAW0504

Ronan_a said:


> I'd really like to ask you a few questions and get some info on industry out there.
> But can't figure out how to pm!
> Do I need a certain amount of posts or something?


5 posts I think. Then you can PM away


----------



## vantage

Ronan_a said:


> I'd really like to ask you a few questions and get some info on industry out there.
> But can't figure out how to pm!
> Do I need a certain amount of posts or something?


you need 5+


----------



## Ronan_a

vantage said:


> you need 5+


Thank you sir!


----------



## IH759

I have also been offered the same 50% commission job with a new estate agents. They formed in Feb 2013. Not sure what to do!!


----------



## IH759

Matt, I would love to ask you a few questions if thats OK so will send a pm.


----------



## DarkKnightRises

Hi, I know thread Is old but I've applied a job in dubai for real estate consultant for Espace real estate. They've been dubai since 2009 it's commission based. Any advice on moving there cheap accommodation etc


----------



## londonmandan

Bigjimbo said:


> I love how much effort has gone into insult the aforementioned firm. I worked for them for 2 years and everyday since has been a joy!


I know people that work there too and they love it, my other half is there too.


----------



## DarkKnightRises

Awesome, I've got interview on Monday with there MD. Any pointers/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## vantage

londonmandan said:


> I know people that work there too and they love it, my other half is there too.


Think you missed the sarcasm!


----------



## vantage

DarkKnightRises said:


> Awesome, I've got interview on Monday with there MD. Any pointers/advice would be appreciated.


Yes, spell 'their' correctly!

Seriously, poor grammar and spelling on anything written in relation to a job interview, sends alarm bells.

Perhaps not in real estate, though.........


----------



## DarkKnightRises

Wow.......so good at it too..

Thanks vantage for deciphering it for me.

But on serious note.....any advice?


----------



## MAW0504

DarkKnightRises said:


> Wow.......so good at it too..
> 
> Thanks vantage for deciphering it for me.
> 
> But on serious note.....any advice?


Yes. Don't even consider it unless you have at least UK 5,000 that you can survive on (assuming you are on your own) and are prepared to work your socks off for 6 months before (if) you really see any decent reward. It takes that long to get established...if you make it.


----------



## DarkKnightRises

Thanks. As you have mentioned the it is something the company asked.
Are you familiar with company?


----------



## MAW0504

DarkKnightRises said:


> Thanks. As you have mentioned the it is something the company asked.
> Are you familiar with company?


Yes but as a Director of another firm I can't give you advice on individual companies. Wouldn't be right :yo:


----------



## DarkKnightRises

Thanks. Any advice on how to get ahead what to look out for etc.
Thanks


----------



## MAW0504

DarkKnightRises said:


> Thanks. Any advice on how to get ahead what to look out for etc.
> Thanks


PM me with some specific questions that you are concerned about and I'll answer what I can without impeding another firm.


----------



## Ady86

Hii all,

I got a Job offer for a property Consultant Position in a Company well established and is in the market since 2009. No basic salary, no allowances like any other Company I guess!

I have NO real estate Background! however I have a sales Background. I am originally from Egypt, so I speak the language and I know the culture + 50% of my friends are there now, so I can stay at their places for almost a 6 months period. The Company offered a car and a phone. 

I am living in Germany since 4 years! I am free to move back to Germany anytime and I have no Job at the Moment. Do you think the market now is promising for a fresh starter! how Long does it take for someone to make a sale or rent a property if I am giving it 150% of my power 

Is it a risk worth taking!? (based on my Situation)
any advice would be highly appreciated.. I know this topic has been mentioned before but it was 2012 and I guess the market has changed a lot since than..

thanks again..
Ady


----------



## Stevesolar

Ady86 said:


> Hii all,
> 
> I got a Job offer for a property Consultant Position in a Company well established and is in the market since 2009. No basic salary, no allowances like any other Company I guess!
> 
> I have NO real estate Background! however I have a sales Background. I am originally from Egypt, so I speak the language and I know the culture + 50% of my friends are there now, so I can stay at their places for almost a 6 months period. The Company offered a car and a phone.
> 
> I am living in Germany since 4 years! I am free to move back to Germany anytime and I have no Job at the Moment. Do you think the market now is promising for a fresh starter! how Long does it take for someone to make a sale or rent a property if I am giving it 150% of my power
> 
> Is it a risk worth taking!? (based on my Situation)
> any advice would be highly appreciated.. I know this topic has been mentioned before but it was 2012 and I guess the market has changed a lot since than..
> 
> thanks again..
> Ady


Hi,
In my opinion - probably about the worst time in the past few years to come here in that field.
Just read the press reports on recent company closures.
Reality is that whatever people tell you on this forum - you have probably made up your own mind.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## The Rascal

Ady86 said:


> Hii all,
> 
> I got a Job offer for a property Consultant Position in a Company well established and is in the market since 2009. No basic salary, no allowances like any other Company I guess!
> 
> I have NO real estate Background! however I have a sales Background. I am originally from Egypt, so I speak the language and I know the culture + 50% of my friends are there now, so I can stay at their places for almost a 6 months period. The Company offered a car and a phone.
> 
> I am living in Germany since 4 years! I am free to move back to Germany anytime and I have no Job at the Moment. Do you think the market now is promising for a fresh starter! how Long does it take for someone to make a sale or rent a property if I am giving it 150% of my power
> 
> Is it a risk worth taking!? (based on my Situation)
> any advice would be highly appreciated.. I know this topic has been mentioned before but it was 2012 and I guess the market has changed a lot since than..
> 
> thanks again..
> Ady


Tough call given the current state of the market, on the other hand if you have enough cash to tide you over for 3-6 months and you have no job in Germany, then why not? 

Check that you do not get charged for the car (other than you put the petrol in and pay the salik and fines) and the same goes for a phone.


----------



## Ady86

thanks Steve and Rascal..
Yeah I have read couple of press reports and seems tough at the Moment.

I am also trying to ask around, since I know a lot of People in Dubai.
It's a tough decision. I would need at least 5000 € to be able to live there for a good 4 months. Lets see!!

good call out Rascal, I have to make sure that these costs are covered by the Company, cause I am not financially prepared for any miss-calculations.

regards,
Ady


----------



## BedouGirl

Ady86 said:


> thanks Steve and Rascal.. Yeah I have read couple of press reports and seems tough at the Moment. I am also trying to ask around, since I know a lot of People in Dubai. It's a tough decision. I would need at least 5000 € to be able to live there for a good 4 months. Lets see!! good call out Rascal, I have to make sure that these costs are covered by the Company, cause I am not financially prepared for any miss-calculations. regards, Ady


Also, will you be able to drive here immediately? If you have a license from Germany, just check if it can be converted if you don't have a German passport (guessing you don't).


----------



## The Rascal

BedouGirl said:


> Also, will you be able to drive here immediately? If you have a license from Germany, just check if it can be converted if you don't have a German passport (guessing you don't).


IF (big if) he gets immediate residency - do RE Companies give that immediately? I guess if they rent the car for him they won't need to.


----------



## BedouGirl

The Rascal said:


> IF (big if) he gets immediate residency - do RE Companies give that immediately? I guess if they rent the car for him they won't need to.


If at all...


----------



## The Rascal

BedouGirl said:


> If at all...


IF it's BetterHomes, they give you a car, ask for a 1600 or so deduction on everything you make, and as it's a rental you can drive it on a foreign licence - allegedly....


----------



## Ady86

Ok,, so I will talk tomorrow with the MD, I will ask him about the driver license issue. However he knows my situation and I guess he would've mentioned that before, if it was a problem!! 

I am really thankful for your replies and support.. very well appreciated. I will keep you guys updated


----------



## Yussif

Ady86 said:


> Ok,, so I will talk tomorrow with the MD, I will ask him about the driver license issue. However he knows my situation and I guess he would've mentioned that before, if it was a problem!!
> 
> I am really thankful for your replies and support.. very well appreciated. I will keep you guys updated


I would still just repeat everything and confirm it rather than just assume because he knows your situation that everything will be covered


----------



## BedouGirl

Yussif said:


> I would still just repeat everything and confirm it rather than just assume because he knows your situation that everything will be covered


Sound advice.


----------



## Racing_Goats

BedouGirl said:


> Sound advice.


And then repeat it again and get it in writing


----------



## Ady86

Ok, so we talked and there will be no car actually, no cell phone (only landline phone in the office). I will have to do a driver license for the third time!! 

So I rejected the offer. I think its too much costs to relocate without even having a basic salary, even the plane ticket I will have to get it! As well a visitor visa in the begininng!!

Maybe if I were living already in Dubai, I would've tried it. But in my situation right now. I think it makes no sense..

Regards,
Ady


----------



## LesFroggitts

Ady86 said:


> Ok, so we talked and there will be no car actually, no cell phone (only landline phone in the office). I will have to do a driver license for the third time!!
> 
> So I rejected the offer. I think its too much costs to relocate without even having a basic salary, even the plane ticket I will have to get it! As well a visitor visa in the begininng!!
> 
> Maybe if I were living already in Dubai, I would've tried it. But in my situation right now. I think it makes no sense..
> 
> Regards,
> Ady


A good decision - difficult to accept but the right one - best of luck in your search.


----------



## BedouGirl

Ady86 said:


> Ok, so we talked and there will be no car actually, no cell phone (only landline phone in the office). I will have to do a driver license for the third time!! So I rejected the offer. I think its too much costs to relocate without even having a basic salary, even the plane ticket I will have to get it! As well a visitor visa in the begininng!! Maybe if I were living already in Dubai, I would've tried it. But in my situation right now. I think it makes no sense.. Regards, Ady


Thank goodness you found out before you got here. I hope you find something suitable soon.


----------



## Ady86

Yaah true. It would've been a stupid decision if I decided to come after all this.. but I actually like the job though!


----------



## A.Abbass

Arrived late on that one. But am glad you rejected that crappy offer.

Don't consider future offers that asks you to come on a visit visa, or to pay for your air ticket.


----------



## Yussif

Ady86 said:


> Ok, so we talked and there will be no car actually, no cell phone (only landline phone in the office). I will have to do a driver license for the third time!!
> 
> So I rejected the offer. I think its too much costs to relocate without even having a basic salary, even the plane ticket I will have to get it! As well a visitor visa in the begininng!!
> 
> Maybe if I were living already in Dubai, I would've tried it. But in my situation right now. I think it makes no sense..
> 
> Regards,
> Ady


There you go, pays to ask questions, not what you wanted to hear but at least you haven't got yourself into a bad situation, i hope you find what you are looking for soon.


----------



## hat

It sounds like I have been offered a similar job to Ady86. I was asked to start working on a visit visa and will be paid solely by commission which is 50-50 at 2% of each property.

Is it possible to get by financially on this and if so how long would you advise to account for before I have substantial income?


----------



## QOFE

hat said:


> It sounds like I have been offered a similar job to Ady86. I was asked to start working on a visit visa and will be paid solely by commission which is 50-50 at 2% of each property.
> 
> Is it possible to get by financially on this and if so how long would you advise to account for before I have substantial income?


First of all:

It is illegal to work here on a visit visa. 
Can an expat work in UAE on a tourist visa? | The National
Employing Illegal Workers: The Implications And Pitfalls - Al Tamimi & Company

You need to do some proper research. There is plenty of information online. 

Do a search on this forum and you'll get an idea. 

Here are some more articles to read and have a good think about it.

Former employee left homeless after S&K collapse in Dubai | The National
Dubai still has too many real estate agents, says RERA CEO - Property - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## hat

Thanks for you help.

I will certainly look into it. I don't want to be setting of on the wrong foot.


----------



## Racing_Goats

I think where there might be a valid case for accepting an estate agent or other commission based job is for an accompanying spouse (partner with a fixed income) - as a single person moving to UAE it's very risky because of the way everything works here. If you have enough money in the bank to sustain yourself for 3-6 months to give it a go, maybe.. I wouldn't do it.

Good luck


----------



## wcharles

Hi Kas,
Did you ever go to Dubai?
I own a real estate company in the UK and have been given the task to look at setting up a branch in Dubai. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Stevesolar

wcharles said:


> Hi Kas,
> Did you ever go to Dubai?
> I own a real estate company in the UK and have been given the task to look at setting up a branch in Dubai. Would love to hear your thoughts.


I wouldn't bother!


----------



## Bigjimbo

wcharles said:


> Hi Kas,
> Did you ever go to Dubai?
> I own a real estate company in the UK and have been given the task to look at setting up a branch in Dubai. Would love to hear your thoughts.


Who gave you the "task"?


----------



## londonmandan

Bigjimbo said:


> Who gave you the "task"?


Good question, if he does indeed own said company then no one would give him any task as such :lol:


----------



## ali-87

Kas said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai as a real estate property consultant. The offer is 50% commission only. The potential earnings are £50,000 - £100,000 per annum.
> 
> I just wanted to know what the property market is like in Dubai at the moment and how realistic is the potential earnings.
> 
> Any advice would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> regards
> Kas


Kas I'm on the same boat as you 4 years later, how are you getting on? would love to hear from you


----------



## Stevesolar

ali-87 said:


> Kas I'm on the same boat as you 4 years later, how are you getting on? would love to hear from you


Hi,
The last time that Kas logged onto this site was January 2013 - probably tells you everything that you need to know!
Cheers
Steve


----------

